
Facebook Said to Create Censorship Tool to Get Back into China (2016) - Lionsion
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/22/technology/facebook-censorship-tool-china.html
======
mtgx
Zuckerberg did a whole tour in China then to get politicians to allow Facebook
back in, and embarrassed himself in the process:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/19/world/asia/mark-
zuckerber...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/19/world/asia/mark-zuckerberg-
jogging-beijing-smog.html)

They also refused to allow Facebook back in.

